# How's The Pomp Bite?



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I will be down Wednesday to Destin. Anybody catching fleas and pompano?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i hear its decent nivare to pickens no big #s but most guys who know how to fish are catching 1 to 6 a day


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I've got the pomp rigs and the gear. Just got to find the fleas and get the right depth where they are running.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry didnt read destin the fleas have been scarce i would go west unless u are dead set on fishing close


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i know fleas are in nivare if u want to fish destin get some fresh shrimp as back up bait not saying u wont find any but i hear they have been tough over there


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Been trying to find fleas in Destin for about a week now, nada! There are a few on okaloosa island on low tide. I made 3 trips so far this month with 1 undersized pompano, 29" red and a bucket full of lady fish ! Good luck and I hope to hear better news from you!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Boy, Howdy on the lack of Sand Fleas in Destin. Its like about three weeks ago they packed up and left the beach. But they left plenty Ladies, stinkin' Catfish and Ramoras.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Sand Fleas In Destin*

Steve, 
We fished here (Destin) day before yesterday on the beach. No sand fleas in sight unfortunately. We may drive over towards Navarre this morning and give it a try there.

My friend is staying over in Panama City and yanked a nice bull red out on shrimp late Sunday afternoon. I threw everything in the tackle box at them on Sunday morning but didn't get anything but a hard tail.

Definitely going to give some shrimp a try this morning with some Pompano rigs and hopefully will bring home something for dinner. 

We also fished the west pass during an outgoing tide late Saturday at the bridge. The wind was blowing out at about 20 knots, nobody I saw caught anything of size but it was right after that front came rolling through.

Fished out of Grayton Beach yesterday and got a really nice Blackfin, King, Fat Spanish, a bunch of Vermillion, triggers and would easily have caught our limit of Red Snapper but had to throw them all back.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Answer your phone.


----------



## sasquatch biologist (Jun 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

I haven't had the same trouble finding fleas on okaloosa island. Only caught lady fish this weekend tho.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

TN-Trout Head said:


> Steve,
> We fished here (Destin) day before yesterday on the beach. No sand fleas in sight unfortunately. We may drive over towards Navarre this morning and give it a try there.
> 
> My friend is staying over in Panama City and yanked a nice bull red out on shrimp late Sunday afternoon. I threw everything in the tackle box at them on Sunday morning but didn't get anything but a hard tail.
> ...


Hope you did well today and do well tomorrow. 

With the weather and full moon its a good night to be on the beach with baited hook in the water.

I didn't make it today (obviously) and maybe not for another couple days. The ear surgery is causing balance problems and dizziness.


----------

